

ITEM UNDER REVIEW  This product is not currently offered by Amazon.co.uk... - tomjhill
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fitbit-Wireless-Activity-Tracker-Wristband/dp/B00CIV6990/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1399319238&sr=1-1

======
tomjhill
ITEM UNDER REVIEW

This product is not currently offered by Amazon.co.uk because a customer
recently told us that the item he or she received was not as described.

We are working to resolve this as quickly as possible. In the meantime, you
may still find this product available from other sellers on this page.

